

Data geeks: I need data on musical acts. Where to look? - sheraz

I need data on the thousands of bands and musical acts: City, year formed, number of albums, etc.<p>I'm looking for the entire data set, not an API like last.fm.<p>Any suggestions?
======
petewarden
MusicBrainz might be what you're after:

<http://musicbrainz.org/doc/About_MusicBrainz>

~~~
sheraz
Thanks! That was just what I needed. I downloaded he data dumps, ran some
simple text processing, and now have over 400,000 unique artists to work with.

Cheers!

